# Another Elbert Co. Buck



## Grand Slam

I returned the favor to Ol' Buckmaster yesterday eve by rocking him out of the stand. Saw this mature, big ole body, 9 about 6:55 with some does and a little buck. He ate dirt shortly after.


----------



## BOWROD

Good buck...congrats ..!!!


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster

Congrats Lil' Bro on a great buck!


----------



## Hut2

Nice,  congratulations


----------



## creekbender

Congrats man .


----------



## Will-dawg

Awesome!!  Y'all might want to leave some seed for next year!  

Good deal. I hope both of y'all kill anther good un!!


----------



## Double Alt

Your blessed young man!  That beautiful bolk will provide some much needed food through what is sure to be another brutal winter.


----------



## wvdawg

Nice!  Congratulations!


----------



## Grand Slam

little better pic with one of my nephews holding it.


----------



## Big buck bagger jr

Nice buck uncle Reese


----------



## Broken Tine

Great looking buck!


----------

